# Two new hand made tools... with a spooky connection!



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*OK here's the story:*

About a month ago my friend Klaus (kiefer) posted a lovely little awl that he had made. My comment was:

I actually have a use for an awl in my marquetry and I think you have just inspired me to make myself a beautiful one like this and discard my 3" nail with the end ground to a cone.
I admire you guys who make the fine little tools but never seem to get around to making any myself.

Thanks buddy!

*Then yesterday* I decided I would make one and get rid of the "old nail" but as fate would have it I got detoured into making another tool that I've wanted since I attended The American School of French Marquetry last winter. The inspiration for this was directly from seeing kiefer's awl.

*To make* a long story short, I now have one of each and I have kiefer to thank for both of them.

*Here's a photo* of the two new tools and the junk they will replace. 
Left to right, The beautiful kiefer-made awl that arrived in my mailbox today, the old nail, my new piece by piece tool (notice the kiefer inspired style) and the exacto knife that I used to use in piece by piece assembly.










*A better look* at my new awl. It will be used to enlarge the tiny holes drilled in my marquetry packets where they come out of the back of the packet. This makes it much easier to thread the 2/0 blade into the hole.










*A better look* at my new piece by piece tool. It is not of the same standard of excellence but you can tell where the inspiration came from.










*The best way* to describe how this tool is used is to have a look at this video that I got from Patrick Edwards' blog. The tool is used twice, the more important use is assembly, near the end of the video.






*Thanks Klaus, your kindness has made my day and this awl will be a treasured posession as long as I live.*

Your friend

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great tools, Paul and the video sure give one an appreciation of the fine detailed cutting and organization that goes into Marketry!!...............Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AWLfully good…

Thank you.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Marquetry is fascinating to see and you guys have my admiration love the beauty of it,and that new tool it is a true treasure ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i really love and appreciate this craft, its a little frustrating when i know there is no way my back could handle the sitting and bending , its such a fine detailed form of wood work , my hat goes off to you who have worked so hard to accomplish this craft and are learning it today..grizz


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Paul…you have really accomplished many great strides with your marquetry. these new tools have to be exciting when using them in your work…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice tools!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Paul
I am glad to see you enjoy the awl I made for you and it seems like perfect timing .
Looks like the sizing and shape worked out well as I had to take a guess about this based on pictures .

Enjoy and it is my pleasure 
Your friend 
Kiefer


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are very nice, Paul and your marquetry and other work is superb.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice tool…and that video is really cool…amazing process!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ditto of what Joe Lyddon said


----------

